# Another recipe share



## Mominis (Apr 16, 2010)

We have had some pretty great recipes on here so far. I made a lovely Irish stew, thanks to a post on this forum. So I thought I'd share my pot roast recipe as I am making it right now.

Mimi's Pot Roast

3 yellow onions

Extra Virgin Olive Oil

1-5 lb rump or chuck roast

1 small bag of baby carrots (reserve a few for the horse)

10-red potatoes

2-12 oz bottles of Budweiser (or any lager of your choice)

1 tsp red wine vinegar

8 oz. Heinz 57 sauce

Kosher salt

Freshly ground black pepper

Thinly slice onions (I use a mandolin), quarter potatoes, and salt and pepper roast. Heat about a 6 count of Olive Oil in the bottom of a large pot and sear the roast well on all sides. The better of a sear on the meat, the better the recipe comes out. Once you have a good sear on it, pull the meat from the pot and set aside. Put all sliced onions in the pot and use a metal spoon to scrape up the brown bits from the sear to blend with onions. Allow onions to cook down until they have reduced by at least half. Then add carrots, stirring frequently. Allow to cook with onions for about 10 minutes and then add potatoes, stirring frequently. Allow the potatoes to cook with the onions and carrots for another 10 minutes. Add back the roast and then pour in the beer, vinegar, and 57 sauce. Bring to a boil. Then cover with parchment round and place in oven for 4 hours at 350 degrees. After cook time is up, remove the roast from the veggie mixture and set aside for 20 minutes for it to rest. Slice it thinly and place in serving vessel. Spoon the veggie mixture over the sliced roast and serve.

This is a really good make-a-day-ahead-of-time dish. My hubby loves it.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds really good. Does the meat cook all the way through or is it still bloody/red in the middle? We like our meat well done around here, so I wasn't sure if the 4 hours was long enough.


----------



## Mominis (Apr 17, 2010)

Between the sear and the 4 hours in the oven, it does cook all the way through. Good luck, I hope you like it.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 19, 2010)

Sounds great. I made a quick roast last week, my husband thought I was cooking all day. I use my crock pot, and put the roast, 1 can cream of mushroom soup, 1 can coke, and 1 packet french onion soup mix in, then let cook on low all day. I promise you this is the easiest, best roast with gravy you will ever try. Right before its done whip up some mashed potatoes and some corn, and fool your hubby that you were cooking while he was at work, when really, you spent the entire day at the boarding stable...


----------



## Mominis (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, that sounds really good! I've yet to try cooking with soda pop. I've seen it mentioned here many times, but just haven't tried it yet. I may have to give this one a go, once I get a crockpot. Now that we have a horse though, I think a crockpot is going to be a necessity around here...either that or hubby is going to learn to love fast food. LOL


----------



## minih (Apr 19, 2010)

Another crock pot recipe, cut up potatoes and put in the bottom of the crock pot, add the little carrots on top of that, then put your chuck roast on top of that, the crock pot should be full. Take a package of Lipton Onion Soup mix, mix with Swanson Beef Broth and pour over Roast, Restaurant style pepper on top. Pour the rest of the can of beef broth in the side next to the roast. Cook all day. Pull your Roast, potatoes, and carrots out, leaving the juice in the bottom, turn the crock pot to high and add cornstarch mixed with a little water(enough to pour) and make a gravy out of the juice from roast. Add rolls and there is supper!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 20, 2010)

I cook just about everything with coke, lol. Only thing I ever didnt disagree with my MIL on. We dont always see eye to eye





I make a steak marinade out of it too. Equal parts coke, ketchup, and italian dressing. By far the best marinade Ive ever tried, even fixes the crappy cuts of meat I buy when were broke.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 24, 2010)

Mominis said:


> Between the sear and the 4 hours in the oven, it does cook all the way through. Good luck, I hope you like it.



And I can attest to that!





Mominis -- The pot roast recipe was a success!



Warning though.... It is SUPER RICH. Oh, and the meat was so tender it didn't need cutting. We used our forks!


----------

